# East Coast



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I would say try Killington, but then again it depends on where in Ohio your coming from.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

i mean if you live in wester OH, then you're probably going to have to make a long drive no matter what. If you live really close to PA, however, you could, as stated before, take a look at some of the northeastern resorts, like killington, okemo, and also places like Whiteface.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

I went to killington two weeks ago for the first time ever (thursday to saturday session) and it was worth every minute of driving through the monster storm the east coast had that week (5hrs).


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I Concur Jay FTW. Okemo is fun and all but jay is a whole other world of awesome also Killington blows big donkey dicks, what a clusterfuck of a trail system.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

ecks said:


> I would say try Killington, but then again it depends on where in Ohio your coming from.


Why would you send him to ktown? that's just mean!


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd hit Mt Snow before killington. Jay Peak or Stowe if you want the larger mountain feel.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

nerve said:


> I'd hit Mt Snow before killington. Jay Peak or Stowe if you want the larger mountain feel.


I'd hit myself in the balls with a baseball bat before I hit Killington.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> I'd hit myself in the balls with a baseball bat before I hit Killington.


I've only been there once and can't really complain since it was a weekday but all the guys at my work are always raving about it. :dunno:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ecks said:


> I've only been there once and can't really complain since it was a weekday but all the guys at my work are always raving about it. :dunno:


I don't know why anyone raves about the place. I also have a friend who goes there all the time, thinks Killy has awesome steeps. I can't deal with the ridiculous crowds...like skiing in mid-town Manhattan. Maybe they just fall for the marketing hype, "The Beast," and all that shit. But Killy really isn't that big. It's expansive, covers a lot of area, but that's not to be confused with being "big" as in lots of vert. The "six mountain" thing is bullshit, too. Just lots and lots of short trails spread across six bumps in what is essentially the same mountain. And they are terribly organized, as Dcp583 said upthread. That gives them an impressive-sounding trail count, and they lie about the vert by counting an unrideable green (Juggernaut) which goes from the top down to Skyeship base. Yes, it's miles long. No, it isn't really a ski trail. It crosses a parking lot -- literally -- and is so flat in places, we wound up having to take off our gear and walk for over a mile. 

Maybe what they really like is that Killington is a party town. Lots of night life and fun apre ski vibe, but the vibe ON the mountain I find to be terrible. Confusing, convoluted trail system with too many people and too-short runs, combined with decrepit lifts that break down regularly...but hey, some people like that in a beast.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Killington gets a bad rap on here... While it's definitely not my first choice it's also not the shit show other people make it out to be. There are huge lines at every VT mountain in that area. I'd actually say I've had worse experiences at Mt. Snow and Stratton then I've ever had at Killington, but the the trail count is definitely overblown. It's definitely a more challenging mountain than Okemo both because of how the mountain is cut but also how it's exposed. If you can bear the drive, Jay Peak is the way to go but it's a long way from Ohio. Sugar Bush and Stowe are to other options that are a bit closer than Jay Peak but still pretty long rides.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> Killington gets a bad rap on here... While it's definitely not my first choice it's also not the shit show other people make it out to be. There are huge lines at every VT mountain in that area. I'd actually say I've had worse experiences at Mt. Snow and Stratton then I've ever had at Killington, but the the trail count is definitely overblown. It's definitely a more challenging mountain than Okemo both because of how the mountain is cut but also how it's exposed. If you can bear the drive, Jay Peak is the way to go but it's a long way from Ohio. Sugar Bush and Stowe are to other options that are a bit closer than Jay Peak but still pretty long rides.


Stowe is my favorite, and it is getting snow ALL WEEK. I'm stoked...my wife has a conference there in a couple of weeks, and I get to go along for the ride...nothing to do but snowboard for three days while she's in seminars. Awww.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in mass and I am also looking for the place to go with the best chance of powder and the most back country ish type feel. What do you guys suggest? I have been to loon, stratton, wachusett, waterville, okemo, attitash, sunday river, bretton woods, and wildcat in the last 2 seasons.

Jay peak?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Prime320 said:


> I'm in mass and I am also looking for the place to go with the best chance of powder and the most back country ish type feel. What do you guys suggest? I have been to loon, stratton, wachusett, waterville, okemo, attitash, sunday river, bretton woods, and wildcat in the last 2 seasons.
> 
> Jay peak?


Jay Peak, hands down. As close to an "out west" mountain as you'll find out here. Lots of glades, back-country, hot French-speaking girls. It's like you're in another country.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Jay Peak, hands down. As close to an "out west" mountain as you'll find out here. Lots of glades, back-country, hot French-speaking girls. It's like you're in another country.




Now I don't have much experiance in glades at all, but it is the aspect of boarding I probably have the most interest in. I want to be catious my first time up there. I have been watching youtube videos for hours on this place. Some of that shit looks STEEP! I don't want to get in over my head and hit a tree at super speed.

YouTube - Jay Peak Glades

The stuff in this video would get me so happy it's not even funny, especially if there was a lot more powder.

YouTube - Jay Peak Jan 31 2009

This video here is what I am talking about with steep. Being rather new to glades (I try to hit all the side cut outs at most places I go to) this intimidates me a little on video, never mind person... After that super steep area at the top of thier run it looks like I can hack the rest just fine.


What areas should I look at where I am not going to get my self in over my head? I don't mind over my head powder, just skill wise haha.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Prime320 said:


> Now I don't have much experiance in glades at all, but it is the aspect of boarding I probably have the most interest in. I want to be catious my first time up there. I have been watching youtube videos for hours on this place. Some of that shit looks STEEP! I don't want to get in over my head and hit a tree at super speed.
> 
> YouTube - Jay Peak Glades
> 
> ...


Jay in known for it's glades, and they have them of all ability levels. I was riding Kokomo (a blue) on my first trip there, when I was still pretty much a beginner. The trees are wide spaced, easy to maneuver. If you're more advanced, they have tighter glades. If you're insane, they have that crazy shit on the front of the tram dock, straight down through thick woods. People do it...not sure why. Point is, Jay has steep steeps, long blues, fun cruisers, excellent glades, good vibe. Not much in the way of a town or nightlife, but you'll be so tired after a day of big-mountain riding that you won't care.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will try to convince the family that jay peak is the way. I live in canton, ohio which is an hour away from cleveland. Could someone give me some advice on a good resort that is within 6 hours? everyone except me is a skier in my family. They really want to go to snowshoe. Has anyone been there? Worst comes to worst ill have to just ride seven springs


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Canton!?! All this trashing of Killington (which isn't really that bad) and dude can't even get there, anyways! 12 Hours to Killy or 15 hours to Jay! Either do the 5 hours to Snowshoe or do the hour drive to Cleveland and fly to Utah. You'll have driven, flown, landed, and arrived at Solitude, Snowbird, or Snowbasin before you'd even hit Vermont. Close to you, your best options are Snowshoe, 7Springs, or Holiday Valley, NY.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

The only dilemma is im 14 and have already been to jackson hole and steamboat this year. I can't seem to convince my parents to do another out west trip. I don't think they will even drive me to jay peak. Holiday valley will have to do it. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> ...and they lie about the vert by counting an unrideable green (Juggernaut) which goes from the top down to Skyeship base. Yes, it's miles long. No, it isn't really a ski trail. It crosses a parking lot -- literally...


I read this then googled Killington's trail map. WTF?! That's just...bizarre.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

hey OP I might be able to help you out. I'm from cleveland (obviously) and have been to all the ohio resorts as well as holiday valley, peak n peek, and snowshoe WV (I have not been to 7 springs however). Since you've already been to holiday valley I would really suggest heading to snowshoe. It has a cool feel to is since the ski village is at the top of the mountain and is better than holiday valley IMO. The western territory is pretty awesome (1.5 mile runs)... way better than anything at HV. From what I remember about the snow, it seems to get tracked out a little less quickly than HV does. Snowshoe also has a "sister" hill called silver creek or something that is open for night skiing. There are free shuttles there and its pretty decent.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> I read this then googled Killington's trail map. WTF?! That's just...bizarre.


It's a horrible mountain. That's why I figure most people go there for the apre ski, or because they're duped by the "Beast" marketing crap. It's a shit mountain. I'd ski tiny Butternut before I'd go to Killington.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Totally with everyone with regards to Killington. Went a bunch last year only because we got a ton of 2-for-1 tickets, but this year, not touching it. Prefer Stratton, Okemo, and Stowe to Killington, though I'm not a big Mount Snow fan.


----------



## Ableobject (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude if you want to go some where that isnt as far as Killington or Jay's peak... Come to central PA. I live 30 min away from the "Highest Skiable Mountain" in PA. Blue Knob ski resort. The mountin is pretty nice thay have trails of all kinds. I drive to Detroit, MI all the time and it only take me 6 hr from my house to there so im sur it wouldnt be to bad of a drive... 


here is the web sight Blue Knob All Seasons Resort - Pennsylvania's Best Kept Secret, Ski It To Believe It.

If you do come this way let me know ill meet you out there...


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

well im from the east coast and i go to blue mt. i love it there.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ableobject said:


> Dude if you want to go some where that isnt as far as Killington or Jay's peak... Come to central PA. I live 30 min away from the "Highest Skiable Mountain" in PA. Blue Knob ski resort. The mountin is pretty nice thay have trails of all kinds. I drive to Detroit, MI all the time and it only take me 6 hr from my house to there so im sur it wouldnt be to bad of a drive...
> 
> 
> here is the web sight Blue Knob All Seasons Resort - Pennsylvania's Best Kept Secret, Ski It To Believe It.
> ...


ONLY takes SIX HOURS!!!? Holy crap, I guess I'm spoiled. Last time it took me six hours to get to a ski resort I was flying from Hartford to Reno. Jay Peak (no S) is 4 1/2 hours from my house and that makes it a special occasion trip. Mt. Snow is only 2 hours, Okemo, Stowe, Sugarbush, Bolton Valley, Sunapee, Loon, Stratton, Bromley are all just a few hours away. I admire your tenacity. If I had to drive six hours to ride a PA mountain I think I might have to find another winter obsession.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

uh oh a virus said:


> well im from the east coast and i go to blue mt. i love it there.


fuck yea. blue is where i learned to ride. blue and elk are the best in PA. lift lines at blue on weekends are enough to make me strangle kittens though


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Just went to Elk for the first time a few weeks ago. I have to agree, it's a nice mountain.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was pretty impressed with Elk when compared to some of the other PA mountains I've been to as well. Fun little mountain and the lines were much more bearable.

I agree with MPD on Killington as well. It's definitely more of a skier mountain than the others. Also it was definitely the most developed mountain in VT for a long time with Stowe being the other which is why both have the reputations they do. In the last 10-15 years all the other mountains have started spending big bucks on the development and adding condos etc. I remember riding Okemo when there were no condos at all and now both sides of the mountain has condos as well as the huge hotel at the bottom of Jackson Gore. Sugarbush too, I was there maybe 5 years ago and they hadn't even finished the hotel/condo complex yet, though now I hear it's first rate. That is probably the sleeper mountain of the bunch in that area. It's bit further for me coming from LI than Kill or Okemo is (5.5-6hours depending on traffic) but way less crowded and has some really nice features to it. Great place to ride on a powder day.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I will always vote Jay. This is from Sunday.
Sunday's Video



surfinsnow said:


> Jay in known for it's glades, and they have them of all ability levels. I was riding Kokomo (a blue) on my first trip there, when I was still pretty much a beginner. The trees are wide spaced, easy to maneuver. If you're more advanced, they have tighter glades. If you're insane, they have that crazy shit on the front of the tram dock, straight down through thick woods. People do it...not sure why. Point is, Jay has steep steeps, long blues, fun cruisers, excellent glades, good vibe. Not much in the way of a town or nightlife, but you'll be so tired after a day of big-mountain riding that you won't care.


Here is a video from that "crazy shit on the front of the tram dock" :thumbsup:
Face Video


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I will always vote Jay. This is from Sunday.
> Sunday's Video
> 
> 
> ...



Sick vid. Thanks for posting! Love the Keller Williams soundtrack...I have the studio version of "Freshies" on my snowboard playlist...always makes me smile!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Sick vid. Thanks for posting! Love the Keller Williams soundtrack...I have the studio version of "Freshies" on my snowboard playlist...always makes me smile!


Me too 
I put that song on to start my first 3 runs of the day


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

^awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

definitely awesome. Anyone have any opinions of Jay Peak for the End of Feb or beginning of March?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Look Here


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

great pic. gotta love looking at a fresh trail like that. not one line in it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The 3rd time I hit that trail that day there were only 2 other tracks on it


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Look Here


boo.. teaser. I wish I knew of this prior to today  I would have definitely been in on that.


----------



## Ableobject (Feb 8, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> ONLY takes SIX HOURS!!!? Holy crap, I guess I'm spoiled. Last time it took me six hours to get to a ski resort I was flying from Hartford to Reno. Jay Peak (no S) is 4 1/2 hours from my house and that makes it a special occasion trip. Mt. Snow is only 2 hours, Okemo, Stowe, Sugarbush, Bolton Valley, Sunapee, Loon, Stratton, Bromley are all just a few hours away. I admire your tenacity. If I had to drive six hours to ride a PA mountain I think I might have to find another winter obsession.



"I" only live 20 - 30 min away from Blue Knob..... I was saying that I drive 6 hours to detroit "to visit family".. I was just giving a comparison to Killington and Jays peak.. Which are a pretty good drive from PA and Ohio....


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guy im debating on snowshoe or the blue knob place . Any preference?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

nerve said:


> boo.. teaser. I wish I knew of this prior to today  I would have definitely been in on that.


Sorry dude. you gotta look for this stuff earlier. Dont be afraid to join the next year. 
Let me know if you do make it up here. I can show you around the wonderful world of Jay Peak some.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

your doing it wrong. drive the other way. west not east.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't.... 6 hour drive ......max


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

having a bit of a dilemma for where to go this march. Jay peak or tremblant? There both within the same driving distance give or take an hour or so. Im coming from north of Toronto. I love glades and backcountry and it seems like jay is the best way. What are your guys opinions on the 2. Which one?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

havocRider said:


> having a bit of a dilemma for where to go this march. Jay peak or tremblant? There both within the same driving distance give or take an hour or so. Im coming from north of Toronto. I love glades and backcountry and it seems like jay is the best way. What are your guys opinions on the 2. Which one?


if you like freezing cold and extreme ice and wind, go to tremblant. Jay is the SHIT. it really is one of the best mountains on the east coast. also, Whiteface isnt too far from you, and it really is a good mountain, with the best nightlife IMO.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Thanks guy im debating on snowshoe or the blue knob place . Any preference?


Personally never ridden at Blue Knob but was hiking there last year. Looks like a fun place to ride, and it isn't a bad drive from Ohio at all (Akron area) I think it's 4 hours. It's kinda weird, as the parking is at the summit. Heard their park isn't all that great though, so it depends on what you're after.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> if you like freezing cold and extreme ice and wind, go to tremblant. Jay is the SHIT. it really is one of the best mountains on the east coast. also, Whiteface isnt too far from you, and it really is a good mountain, with the best nightlife IMO.


nice! just checked out whiteface and it looks like the best bang for ur buck! thanks for the heads up and its closer too.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Thanks guy im debating on snowshoe or the blue knob place . Any preference?


Dude, I love Blue KNob, but you're not going to get the same that you would get at Snowshoe.  Blue Knob=100 Acres, 1000Ft rise and a 10-50 inch (lean more towards 10) base. Snowshoe is 244 Acres, 1500 Ft Rise and lean more towards the 50 inch base there. If snowshoe is a hill, then blue knob is just that, a knob!



havocRider said:


> having a bit of a dilemma for where to go this march. Jay peak or tremblant? There both within the same driving distance give or take an hour or so. Im coming from north of Toronto. I love glades and backcountry and it seems like jay is the best way. What are your guys opinions on the 2. Which one?



Glades and Snow=Jay, hands down!



havocRider said:


> nice! just checked out whiteface and it looks like the best bang for ur buck! thanks for the heads up and its closer too.


Ice and Yuk conditions = Whiteface...just don't go here. Jay is more for the riding experience, Whiteface is more for the resort experience.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Dude, I love Blue KNob, but you're not going to get the same that you would get at Snowshoe. Blue Knob=100 Acres, 1000Ft rise and a 10-50 inch (lean more towards 10) base. Snowshoe is 244 Acres, 1500 Ft Rise and lean more towards the 50 inch base there. If snowshoe is a hill, then blue knob is just that, a knob!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well wherever you go at least be happy you're not at my home hill (Boston mills
Brandywine) with a stellar 300 foot vertical!


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Dude, I love Blue KNob, but you're not going to get the same that you would get at Snowshoe. Blue Knob=100 Acres, 1000Ft rise and a 10-50 inch (lean more towards 10) base. Snowshoe is 244 Acres, 1500 Ft Rise and lean more towards the 50 inch base there. If snowshoe is a hill, then blue knob is just that, a knob!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ughh...you just had to say that eh?? haha jk. I found a really good stay and ski package tho at whiteface, $187 per person for 2 nights and 2 days lift tickets at an inn. Compare that to 600-700 for the same thing but for 2 ppl at jay


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

where are you staying at Jay? They do deals all the time for like 150-200 pp pn right at the resort with free lift tickets. Last minute deals regularly get below that.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

150 per person per night is a deal? :laugh: 

Staying in Newport and using my buy 1 get 1 vouchers costs us $77.50 per person per night.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> 150 per person per night is a deal? :laugh:
> 
> Staying in Newport and using my buy 1 get 1 vouchers costs us $77.50 per person per night.


Compared to the numbers he was talking about it is.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> where are you staying at Jay? They do deals all the time for like 150-200 pp pn right at the resort with free lift tickets. Last minute deals regularly get below that.


really?? i was just lookin at jays own lodging but forgot to check out other lodges. Where did you see this and what place?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you checking everything on their site? Try calling in. Or maybe they are just close to full for when you are looking at coming.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Are you checking everything on their site? Try calling in. Or maybe they are just close to full for when you are looking at coming.


ya i checked out everything and all its telling me tram is the only available lodge for mar 11-13


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah looks like for that day cheepest condo or hotel room is about 200pp/pn 
Like the facebook page and tell them you want a deal and when you are going up. you might be able to do better. 
Otherwise look at another local place. The Newport City Motel where Cifex stays is pretty cheep and only a half hour from the resort.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

alright thanks for the heads up. I think we might just do whiteface this year and possibly do jay next season. im trying to plan to go to a different mountain every season. The deals im seeing at whiteface and the fact that its an hour and a half closer to me make it that more appealing.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Good luck at iceface then. Feel free to hit me up when you decide to hit Jay


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

^lmao is it really that icy?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Its got a lot of vert so it has the potential to be awesome on the right snow day. It also has the nickname iceface.
Jay also gets lots of the wind that polishes things into ice but Jay isnt about the groomers its about the trees.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

With 4k of vert, it is very exposed and therefor for more inclined to develop ice in many areas. Jay is similar in that many of the trails get icy in particular areas of the mountain. The difference is the Jay has one of the largest glade systems in the country. So the snow blows off the trails and into the woods where that fucker mystic gets first tracks. Often at Jay, even if there isn't fresh snowfall, if the snow is somewhat dry it'll get blown around every night giving you 'semi-freshies'. Especially close to the summit / ridge.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

well being in my first season snowboarding, would you recommend jay? I love backcountry and glades but how tough is it? Ive picked up snowboarding extremely quick so im not shitty.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Going into the woods at Jay really helped my ridding my first real season. That said You will probably better appreciate Jay with a little more time under your belt. Anyones first couple days in the woods are a very humbling experience.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

id love to go to jay to experience the backcountry boarding. I saw a couple vids of the glades there and ill i can say is i will be there eventually i just dont think it will be this year. And your right with a lil more riding under my belt I will appreciate it better.


----------



## WobblyHobbit (Feb 9, 2011)

Howdy,
Jay Peak is a sweet deal on the east. I boarded around New England for years, but now I'm in the Northern Rockies a few miles from Whitefish Resort in Montana. Boy oh boy.. 
If you want to try to keep up with the West coast quality, Jay is about as good as it gets IMO. IE- snow, attitude, terrain. That said, I've had some amazing days on Mittersill at Cannon in NH, and Wildcat Mountain during a powder day is a really good time. (They have $9 Fridays once a month too if you plan for it) Find the good off piste stuff on the top of Polecat run on Wildcat, look for the water pipe sticking out of the ground on boarder's right and dodge in to the open powder stream bed. Oh man..
Stay to boarder's left at Jay and find the Beaver Glades, (may include a SHORT walk uphill) then keep to the right in the glades to make sure you don't get lost. Timbuktu has some cool 5-10 foot rock drops in the trees. And of course the face off the Tram is pretty sweet with good snow, suicidal otherwise. The tree riding at Jay is 'wicked epic gnar bro,' but you can find good spaced trees within your own comfort range if you're new to glades. 

If you have an extra $25 consider spending a half day Sunday at Wildcat Mountain in NH. Noon-3:30 for that price with amazing views of Mt. Washington and Tuckerman Ravine on bluebird days. It'll get you soooo amped for back country.

Regards and good luck!


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

WobblyHobbit said:


> Howdy,
> Jay Peak is a sweet deal on the east. I boarded around New England for years, but now I'm in the Northern Rockies a few miles from Whitefish Resort in Montana. Boy oh boy..
> If you want to try to keep up with the West coast quality, Jay is about as good as it gets IMO. IE- snow, attitude, terrain. That said, I've had some amazing days on Mittersill at Cannon in NH, and Wildcat Mountain during a powder day is a really good time. (They have $9 Fridays once a month too if you plan for it) Find the good off piste stuff on the top of Polecat run on Wildcat, look for the water pipe sticking out of the ground on boarder's right and dodge in to the open powder stream bed. Oh man..
> Stay to boarder's left at Jay and find the Beaver Glades, (may include a SHORT walk uphill) then keep to the right in the glades to make sure you don't get lost. Timbuktu has some cool 5-10 foot rock drops in the trees. And of course the face off the Tram is pretty sweet with good snow, suicidal otherwise. The tree riding at Jay is 'wicked epic gnar bro,' but you can find good spaced trees within your own comfort range if you're new to glades.
> ...



Awesome suggestions.


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

havocRider said:


> id love to go to jay to experience the backcountry boarding. I saw a couple vids of the glades there and ill i can say is i will be there eventually i just dont think it will be this year. And your right with a lil more riding under my belt I will appreciate it better.


I had a couple of friends try the glades at Mount Snow after 17" of snow. While they had a blast, it was still reckless riding and very dangerous and they managed to walk away without a scratch. They came very close to hitting large boulders and trunks that could have seriously hurt them as they were out of control with their speed at times. 

How many days in your "first season" have you put in? I think thats a better gauge of if want to try it.


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Going into the woods at Jay really helped my ridding my first real season. That said You will probably better appreciate Jay with a little more time under your belt. Anyones first couple days in the woods are a very humbling experience.


True story. Even as you're experienced, times can get sketchy in the woods at any point. You just reduce the risk of serious injury with proper experience.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

nerve said:


> I had a couple of friends try the glades at Mount Snow after 17" of snow. While they had a blast, it was still reckless riding and very dangerous and they managed to walk away without a scratch. They came very close to hitting large boulders and trunks that could have seriously hurt them as they were out of control with their speed at times.


You seem a little too much of a worry wart to fit in at the EC meet. 
This is a good example of what we do


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

Worry wart? I've been riding for 15 years (granted a 15 years of a person who rides for 7-10 days a season). I'm just cautious to people trying stuff with trees. I've had a couple of friends who've broken wrists and such on their first season attempting to follow me into parks and glades. Just a suggestion out of safety sake for the rider and no one else. Ultimately its up to them. I just don't care for wreckless riders who think they can do whatever everyone else can do on their first day.

I'm also agree with the idea that you have to learn some how. I learned the park the hard way with my first few seasons. Lots of head hits and plenty of hard falls in the pipe. I can't disagree with having to try it first. I just don't think trees in a very small space with a lack of control and speed is a good mix.

That video is a bit different than being in glades that actually have trees every 4-5 feet or even closer. Ever rode the back glades at Mt Snow? Its a very tight fit. That "cliff" jump is a bit more forgiving and spacious around it. Not saying those glades are the end all be all. I'm just suggesting if its a tight fit you really want to look out with how you approach the trees. There is a reason why people actually do die skiing and snowboarding in trees/glades. Its a valid concern.

I'm glad you're a judge of character over the "interwebs" and not for the person in real life. I guess its an issue to care for the well being of people who may not be experienced.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry dude. Not trying to ruffle any feathers. 
Im just saying that a little past your ability is the fastest way to progress. 
MPD puts a lot of effort into ensuring that everyone is out of their comfort zone during that whole week.


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Sorry dude. Not trying to ruffle any feathers.
> Im just saying that a little past your ability is the fastest way to progress.
> MPD puts a lot of effort into ensuring that everyone is out of their comfort zone during that whole week.


I don't disagree with that at all, by any means. I'm all for the idea of being out of your comfort zone. The one thing I tell friends is that in order to get better you need to build confidence, that comes with falling, trying to go off kickers, rails, runs you'd never try or anything of the sort. I truly truly, truly agree. Its the proper way to progress, gotta pull something off, which breaks down the wall of fear which can lead to greater things, in the same respect it can lead to over confidence and hurting yourself (we've all been there).

And truth is.. powder is a bit more forgiving then ice  

In short, have someone with you while you're learning.

I'm still planning to try and get up there for that week. May not be with that group, but hopefully I can meet up with a few peeps and you can be the judge later. I'm wreckless myself, I just choose to preach otherwise as I feel I've done all the wrong things sometimes.


----------



## WobblyHobbit (Feb 9, 2011)

I've sprained both wrists, broke a collar bone, and suffered countless minor injuries riding. There's definitely dangers inherant in the sport. But of course, it probably wouldn't be so appealing without a little risk..
And it's important NOT to forget what can happen in deep snow like avalanches and tree well deaths. I've seen several deaths this year from people slipping on groomers and bashing their head for a fatal incident on ice. Groomers of off trail, $hit happens unfortunately.
Of course you're more likely to get killed driving to a mountain than to suffer these incidents, but it's important to not let epic powder days cloud your judgement.

North American Tree Well Fatalities Are Sober Start To Winter - OnTheSnow

Snowboarder dies at Cannon Mountain - Monday, Dec. 20, 2010


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

nerve said:


> I don't disagree with that at all, by any means. I'm all for the idea of being out of your comfort zone. The one thing I tell friends is that in order to get better you need to build confidence, that comes with falling, trying to go off kickers, rails, runs you'd never try or anything of the sort. I truly truly, truly agree. Its the proper way to progress, gotta pull something off, which breaks down the wall of fear which can lead to greater things, in the same respect it can lead to over confidence and hurting yourself (we've all been there).
> 
> And truth is.. powder is a bit more forgiving then ice
> 
> In short, have someone with you while you're learning.



Thats why Jay has beginner glades. The Jay ski school has you in the trees a couple days after you start linking turns. 
Once you get comfortable making turns on the groomers where you want to turn then you go in the woods so you can learn how to make turns where the terrain wants you to turn.


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Thats why Jay has beginner glades. The Jay ski school has you in the trees a couple days after you start linking turns.
> Once you get comfortable making turns on the groomers where you want to turn then you go in the woods so you can learn how to make turns where the terrain wants you to turn.


Well, my fault for assuming everything was as bad as Mt Snow. Its more own ignorance. I've never been to Jay and I've always heard everything about the glades and the pow. That's why I'm trying to head up myself. 


Awesome that they have different difficulties and the school educates you on how to do the runs.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah there are a few glades with groomers through them so you can start out on a thin twisty groomer and slowly sneak into the woods more and more till you stay off the groomer and then go into the bigger better woods. 
And since I keep shopwing videos how about another. Heres one from the meet last year in the moonwalk woods which is the beginner playland.


----------

